# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How long does it take for HGH to kick in?

## jg42058p

I've heard various answers to this question before and am trying to get it straight. 

Say your using 5iu of HGH, 6 days on 1 day off... how long would it typically be to notice the muscle building and fat loss from the HGH?

And is this age/size dependent? I'm 24 years old, 6ft, 250lbs and 15% body fat with average genetics and a slow metabolism

My goals are fat loss and lean tissue gain. I plan to stack it with Test @ 500mg/week, running the test for 15 weeks and the HGH for about 6 monthes

Thanks guys and Merry christmas to all! :Welcome:

----------


## peptide

Everyone is different. You might notice something in about a month. I kind of view the time line of effects seen with hgh to be analogous to working out. In other words you don't really notice the benefits of working out after a week. Maybe a little bit after a month. At about the 3 or 4 month mark you can really start to notice some changes going on etc... And then after about 6mo or so you can get a really good indication of what working out (or using hgh) is going to do for you and your body type. Hope that makes sense.

----------


## oc pitbull

i noticed fat burning within the firs 3-4 weeks

----------


## jg42058p

> Everyone is different. You might notice something in about a month. I kind of view the time line of effects seen with hgh to be analogous to working out. In other words you don't really notice the benefits of working out after a week. Maybe a little bit after a month. At about the 3 or 4 month mark you can really start to notice some changes going on etc... And then after about 6mo or so you can get a really good indication of what working out (or using hgh) is going to do for you and your body type. Hope that makes sense.


Interesting response. thanks

----------


## Canadream

Probably depends on the quality or brand of Gh your using as well. You should lean out with that test as well.

----------


## tehpish

first 3 days , sides. then I felt it right away.

----------


## owentrier

Like *peptide* said, "Everyone is different". In my case, I've been on it for 9 weeks at 2iu and haven't noticing anything, yet. I may won't be seeing anything after 4 months or so. I only experiencing sides for now so I know it's working. Don't give up! Only time can tell.

----------


## JimInAK

I felt benefits almost right away. My joints feel significantly stronger. 

I have definitely lost some fat and likely gained a small amount of muscle, with very little effort. I think the benefits are greater when natural GH production is lower. Your benefits would likely be greater if/when you are older.

I'm a newby and am considering doing about 200-250mg/week of test c and .5 mg of arimidex eod, along with my 4 iu ed of hgh. I need to line up my diet and exercise schedule. I may change my HGH schedule to eod (workout days) and I will supplement with insulin .

----------


## SheriD

I am doing test 250 mg every week ... and HGH 15 to 20 iu every week ... Almost in my 3rd or 4th week .. Not much happening ... except a few kgs up in weight ...

I am waiting to see some amazing result/pump  :Wink:  

I am using Pharma grade of HGH and Iranian Test ... and I am 30 yrz old ...

----------


## Swiggy

i would say skin about 5-6 weeks. then about 8-12 weeks for weight loss and other things to kick in.that is just the start. everything is gradual with hgh. noticing things is not so easy until you have a noticable change i feel. the older you are i think the more you will notice.

----------


## SpiderRico

like said before depends on the brand of hgh and also most say to run it about 3 months prior to any gear to have the full effects of the growth when u start a cycle so they both kick in at the same time

----------


## powerbodybuilder

I used 4iu 6 on 1 off, 100mg prop 100mg masteron eod with amaizing fat loss results. night and day,

----------


## Indymuscleguy

> I used 4iu 6 on 1 off, 100mg prop 100mg masteron eod with amaizing fat loss results. night and day,


Bud...I'm getting ready to do the exact cycle...I'm excited to hear the cycle is going well!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

just give u heads up, ur pumps will hurt like a virgin bitch.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

also u can include anavar and win tabs into that cycle.

----------


## OH REALLY

I'm on 2.5ius at week 5 starting monday but no fat lose yet

----------


## powerbodybuilder

maybe its ur diet, the gh will not just work with out the person having a proper diet and hard training.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

> just give u heads up, ur pumps will hurt like a virgin bitch.



Thanks! Look forward to them. I just scored some liquid 'var 20mg/cc. Would you throw that in as well or save it for the next cycle?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Not a big fan of any liquid or capsules stuff, but yes i would use it for sure. Just stick to around 20-40mg per day.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

> Not a big fan of any liquid or capsules stuff, but yes i would use it for sure. Just stick to around 20-40mg per day.


I hear 20mg isn't effective, however, with the other compounds, 40-60mg is prob enough...agree?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

40mg anavar 40mg win, worked for me, i am 275lbs.

----------


## Indymuscleguy

> 40mg anavar 40mg win, worked for me, i am 275lbs.


Sweet!

----------


## gdilone

i am confused what is 20mg of hgh equivalent to in iu measurements.

----------


## DCannon

> i am confused what is 20mg of hgh equivalent to in iu measurements.


You should start your own thread instead of bumping one that's 1 1/2 years old.

1mg = 2.7iu
20mg = 54iu

----------


## Gear

I'm not sure if this has already been said as I haven't gone through all the answers so forgive me if I am repeating someone else's answer...

To be quite specific, it takes approx 20min for the HGH to travel to the liver post injection, then it can take up to 20hrs for your body to release IGF. After that, everybody is different. Fat loss benefits usually arrive a lot sooner than muscle gains, and having said that you should start noticing fat loss about 7 - 10 weeks into cycle, some claim it happens sooner but I am speaking from my own experience.

Muscle gains on the other hand take even longer to arrive especially if you are using HGH on its own. Muscle gaining process is usually quite lengthy with HGH and that's one of the reasons why HGH should be used long-term in order to experience maximum benefits.

And yes, please do not bump older threads in the future.

Hope that helped!

-Gear

----------


## gymfu

Sweet this makes me feel better. I've been on 4ius for about 3 weeks now and haven't seen any fat loss, worried my stuff was bunk.

----------


## ericzacha

Yeah, I'm still waiting to see effects, 2 1/2 months in

----------


## Chev

Im still waiting on people to stop bumping old threads......

----------


## PrOjEcT GH

Oh ya the pumps are great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 2nd week of 3 i.u./day pharma hg and prop every 4th day...Feels like the skin is tear off the body.

----------


## kev123

Project, I think you need to start your own thread and get someone to look at what your doin my reason for this is that you are doin prop every 4th day that is bad prop is a short ester and is in and out your system very quickly so you need to inject everyday or max everyother day any longer than it will be like starting a cycle again best of luck mate

----------

